# Listing of amps that ZED made



## Oliver

ZED AUDIO CORPORATION 


COMPANY MODEL PWR/CH 4ohm PWR/CH 2ohm QTY 

LANZAR SL50.4 50w x 4 90w x 4 
MTX 2300 150w x 2 250w x 2 THIS MTX IS A REALLY UNDER RATED AMP. ON CHECKING IT'S POWER RATING HERE IS WHAT I MEASURED AT 13.2v BATTERY: 275w x 2 AT 4 OHM AND 510w x 2 AT 2 OHM! '¦'¦.A BEAST. 

THESE BOSS AMPLIFIER WERE MADE IN THE USA AND ALL BRAND NEW VERY SIMILAR DESIGN TO THE USACOUSTICS AND PLANET AUDIO AMPLIFIERS 
BOSS C455 85w x 2 85w x 2 
BOSS C555 110w x 2 110w x 2 
BOSS C705 150w x 2 170w x 2 
BOSS C655 85w x 4 85w x 4 6
BOSS C805 150w x 4 210w x 4

BOSS C1055 175w x 4 175w x 4
BOSS C1055 175w x 4 175w x 4 
BOSS C1055 175w x 4 175w x 4 
BOSS C755 210w x 4 210w x 4 
BOSS H265 60w x 2 60w x 2 
BOSS H565 110w x 2 110w x 2 
BOSS H765 150w x 2 150w x 2 
BOSS H765 150w x 2 150w x 2 
BOSS H865 210w x 2 210w x 2 

BOSS H665 85w x 4 95w x 4 
BOSS H665 85w x 4 95w x 4 
BOSS H965 150w x 4 250w x 4 
BOSS REV1200 180w x 4 255w x 4 
BOSS CLR40 100w x 2 100w x 2 
BOSS CLR50 125w x 2 125w x 2 

BOSS CLR50 125w x 2 125w x 2 

BOSS CLR70 150w x 2 150w x 2 

BOSS CLR60 75w x 4 75w x 4 

BOSS CLR90 75w x 4 100w x 4 
5ch AMP +150w x 1 +250w x 1

ON ALL THE BOSS AMPS (CHAOS, HAVOC AND CLR SERIES) THE RATINGS SHOWN ABOVE IS WHAT IS PRINTED IN THE MANUALS. SINCE I DESIGNED THESE AMPS I KNOW THAT THE ACTUAL CONTINUOUS POWER RATINGS ARE APPROXIMATELY 50% OF THE ABOVE FIGURES. 

PLANET 
AUDIO P1502 150w x 2 250w x 2

THESE PLANET AUDIO AMPS ARE ALL NEW AND THE RATINGS ARE ALL REAL CONTINUOUS POWER. THEY ARE VERY HIGH QUALITY AMPLIFIERS 
PLANET AUDIO P275 75w x 2 150w x 2 
PLANET AUDIO P2100 100w x 2 175w x 2

PLANET AUDIO P2150 150w x 2 250w x 2 

PLANET AUDIO P450 50w x 4 75w x 4 
LOOKING FOR A REAL HIGH CURRENT AMPLIFIER, THEN LOOK AT THESE AMPS WE MADE FOR CRUNCH AUDIO. THESE AMPS DELIVER 200 watts/ch INTO A 0.5 OHM LOAD (BRIDGABLE INTO A 1 OHM LOAD) AT 12v BATTERY. THESE AMPS DO NOT HAVE ANY CROSSOVERS BUT ARE BUILT LIKE BRICKS. THEY HAVE MASSIVE BLACK ANODIZED HEATSINKS. 

CRUNCH CR50HC 25w x 2 50w x 2 


USACOUSTICS 
THSE AMPS HAVE BEEN REFURBISHED BY ZED AUDIO. WE ARE THE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS OF THESE AMPLIFIERS. 
THE 'USA'� SERIES ARE THE OLDER SERIES AND HAVE LOW PROFILE HEATSINKS, IDEAL FOR FITTING UNDER SEATS. THEY COME IN GREY OR CHROME AS SHOWN 
THE 'USX'� SERIES HAS A MUCH LARGER BLUE PAINTED HEATSINBK AND THERE ARE 2 TYPES OF AMPS. THE USX2050,2080,2100,2150,4065,4085 ARE ALL MOSFET AMPLIFIERS. 
THE USX600F,800F AND 1000F ARE NO COMPROMISE HIGH END AMPS VERY SIMILAR TO THOSE WE BUILT FOR HIFONICS, RODEK, AUTOTEK ETC. THEY ALL HAVE FULLY REGULATED POWER SUPPLIES AND USE EXOTIC CIRCUITRY FOR THE AUDIO AMPLIFIERS INCLUDING THE USE OF THE SUPER HIGH POWER TOSHIBA OUTPUT TRANSISTORS. 
PLEASE NOTE THAT NEARLY ALL ARE IN THEIR ORIGINAL BOXES, BUT THE BOXES ARE NOT IN PRISTINE CONDITION. SOME DO NOT HAVE THE ORIGINAL MANUALS AND SO WE SUPPLY COPIES. 

COMPANY MODEL PWR/CH 4ohm PWR/CH 2ohm 

USA 2075 75w x 2 100w x 2 

USA 2100 100w x 2 150w x 2 
USA 2150 150w x 2 250w x 2 
USA 2200 200w x 2 300w x 2 
USA 2200 200w x 2 300w x 2 

USA 2300 300w x 2 450w x 2 

USA 4050 50w x 4 75w x 4 

USA 4060 60w x 4 80w x 4 
USA 6300 50w x 4 75w x 4 
G 5ch AMP +150w x 1 +250w x 1

USX 2050 50w x 2 75w x 2 

USX 2080 80w x 2 120w x 2 
USX 2100 100w x 2 150w x 2 

USX 2150 150w x 2 250w x 2 

USX 4065 65w x 4 90w x 4 

USX 600F 200w x 2 300w x 2 
USX 800F 300w x 2 400w x 2 
USX 1000F 400w x 2 500w x 2 
USX 1000F 400w x 2 500w x 2 
USX SX466 4 in 5 out ELECTR CROSSOVER 

USX SX466 4 in 5 out ELECTR CROSSOVER 

* PLANET AUDIO 2 CHANNEL AMPS HAVE LOW AND HIGH PASS CROSSOVERS 
* PLANET AUDIO 4 CHANNEL AMPLIFIERS HAVE LOW PASS AND FIXED 160Hz HIGH PASS CROSSOVERS. 
* BOSS 'CLR'� 2 CHANNEL AMP HAVE LOW PASS X/OVER AND BASS + TREBLE CONTROLS 
* BOSS 'CLR'� 4 CHANNEL AMPS HAVE THE SAME AS 2 CH BUT ON EACH PAIR OF CHANNELS 
* BOSS 2 CH 'CHAOS'� AMPS HAVE LOW PASS X/OVER AND BASS BOOST AT 40Hz 
* BOSS 4 CH 'CHAOS'� AMPS HAVE LOW PASS X/OVER 
* BOSS 2 CH 'HAVOC'� AMPS HIGH AND LOW PASS X/OVERS, BASS + TREBLE 
* BOSS 4 CH 'HAVOC'� AMPS HIGH AND LOW PASS X/OVERS, BASS 
* USX 2 CH AMPS 2050,2080,2100 HAVE HIGH AND LOW PASS X/OVERS 
* USX 2100, 2150, 600F, 800F, 1000F HAVE BASS BOOST 
* USX2150, 600F, 800F,1000F HAVE LOW PASS CROSSOVER ONLY 
Â· USX 4 CH AMPS HAVE LOW PASS ON EACH PAIR OF CH's AND A MONO LOW PASS SIGNAL SECTION WITH LINE OUT. 
Â· USA 2050-2150 HAVE LOW PASS CROSSOVER 
Â· USA 2200/2300 HAVE LOW PASS X/OVER AND BASS BOOST 
Â· USA 4050/4060 HAVE HIGH PASS CROSSOVERS x 2 
Â· USA 4080 HAS 2 x HIGH PASS AND 1 x LOW PASS CROSSOVERS


----------



## [email protected]

Pulled post


----------



## ANT

This looks a lot like the list of amps that stphen was selling 4 or 5 years ago. The list made its rounds to all the forums...

ANT


----------



## Oliver

DIYMA said:


> This looks alot like the list of amps that stphen was selling 4 or 5 years ago. The list made its rounds to all the forums...
> 
> ANT


That is the one {now used for reference purposes }


----------



## ANT

cleaning it up

ANT


----------



## Oliver

Thanks Ant !


----------



## 60ndown

zeds dead.


----------



## Boostedrex

60ndown said:


> zeds dead.


Watch your mouth sir!! LOL! (Nice Pulp Fiction ref though)


I'm very interested to see what the newest line of Zed goodies will be like.


----------



## Shinju

Autotek (Bass Thrust Series) 7050, 7100, 7150, 7300, 7600
Autotek (Mean Machine) 33, 44, 99, 222, 333, 220MXI, 330MXI

Rodek 2150i, 2300i, RA2150E, RA2300


----------



## 00poop6x

No love for the HiFonics Series VI-X?


----------



## WRX/Z28

Don't forget anything ESX, US Acoustics, Nakamichi.


----------



## Horsemanwill

Shinju said:


> Autotek (Bass Thrust Series) 7050, 7100, 7150, 7300, 7600
> Autotek (Mean Machine) 33, 44, 99, 222, 333, 220MXI, 330MXI
> 
> Rodek 2150i, 2300i, RA2150E, RA2300



let's not forget the Autotek BTS (Bass Thrust Series) 7030, 7040, 7050xx, 7100xx, the coveted 9050, and 9100 champaign series.


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*Love me some ZED.*


----------



## lust4sound

I f*cking love you guys!! I actually sent Zed an email requesting a list like this, of course they never responded.

LOOK OUT PAWNSHOPS, HERE I COME!!!!!!!!


----------



## dejo

not sure which models, but I think he did some of the early crunch amps too.


----------



## lust4sound

Yes Crunch, but which ones? I'm told there are a few. Folks keep the info coming!! Brands and models numbers!!

I already found a Lanzar Optidrive 6200, mint in box, sitting in a Pawnshop collecting dust. I think it may be brand new, never used.

Low ball offer about to be made.

Anyone know if the MTX 250x (black with gold logo) is Zed? Had one a long time ago, little amp was beastly, recently found a few in Pawnshops..


----------



## lust4sound

Double post, sorry..


----------



## benny

Crunch 50HC for sure.


----------



## Oliver

I remember reading that some manufacturer sold amps that say Zed on them made by another company [ sad face ].

Originally Zed Audio did them and the board was what said Zed on it, after they went overseas the board still had Zed proudly stamped on it .

Kinda like selling something that is a fake !


----------



## Xander

I have a US Acoustics 4050, 4060, and 2075. I love them


----------



## dejo

some of the earthquake amps were a pretty good copy of the zeds of the day


----------



## Shinju

Think Zed Audio did the Cadence: Sweet Poison also.


----------



## lust4sound

Earthquake amps, worth a listen? I just picked up an old PA2300. Thing is beastly, but I haven't really given it a full listen, only at the shop where I purchased it.

I know this list is only an example of what Zed said he had available for sale at the time. It doesn't cover all of the Zed made amps that are out there does it? 

If it is Zed made, does that automatically mean that it is a good sounding, reliable, must have type amp? I know there were reliability issues with some of the early Hifonics amps. 

I find a lot of old used amps in Pawnshops, need to know which of the Zed built ones are worth snatching up.

Where can I get that kind of info from? Zed won't said, I already sent an email and asked.


----------



## cutra

00poop6x said:


> No love for the HiFonics Series VI-X?


Actually Zed made earlier versions of hifonics. 
The earliest I have owned are the IV. 
I have never see any iii. I don't know if they even exist.


----------



## Hispls

Boostedrex said:


> I'm very interested to see what the newest line of Zed goodies will be like.


They'll be insanely good if they're half what he had discussed with me last year. 

Of course he said a lot was on the chopping block since he needed to compromise between a lot of factors before deciding on what could realistically be done in production.

What he did say was very flexible (multi-channel options to true mono....like the esx's or hifonics gen X) Also flexible pre-amp options (burr brown, or possibly choice of tubes from cheap, to high end Russian). And he wanted them to do full power from 8 ohm to 1 ohm. His exact words were "...and if you wanted to be an ******* and run them at 1 ohm, they could do that too." If you ever talk to Stephen, don't mention 1 ohm


Near as I know, the Lanzars that he did were all the Opti with model numbers XXX.X like 100.2, 200.2, 500.2, 1000.1D (I think there's a 4 channel that's his too) They all have the sort of rounded heatsink as opposed to the squared off Korean made one, and they say "designed and manufactured in USA" as opposed to "designed in USA" on the Korean ones. Pre-amp options on these Optis are very nice.

Early Hifonics boards look very primative and sloppy (from what you can see on ampguts). Anything beyond VII have a certain look to them and I'd consider them all rock solid....barring the Lanzar Opti1000.1D which apparently have some issues with inadequate output transistors.

I saw an M&M amp on eBay a while back that the guy said was Zed made. I'd like to verify that, but he didn't post internals, so who knows? Most of his boards in addition to having a certain look have "zed audio" on them, and many of the early ones had other little easter eggs like "this is a big mutha" and such.


----------



## lust4sound

Hispls said:


> They'll be insanely good if they're half what he had discussed with me last year.
> 
> Of course he said a lot was on the chopping block since he needed to compromise between a lot of factors before deciding on what could realistically be done in production.
> 
> What he did say was very flexible (multi-channel options to true mono....like the esx's or hifonics gen X) Also flexible pre-amp options (burr brown, or possibly choice of tubes from cheap, to high end Russian). And he wanted them to do full power from 8 ohm to 1 ohm. His exact words were "...and if you wanted to be an ******* and run them at 1 ohm, they could do that too." If you ever talk to Stephen, don't mention 1 ohm
> 
> 
> Near as I know, the Lanzars that he did were all the Opti with model numbers XXX.X like 100.2, 200.2, 500.2, 1000.1D (I think there's a 4 channel that's his too) They all have the sort of rounded heatsink as opposed to the squared off Korean made one, and they say "designed and manufactured in USA" as opposed to "designed in USA" on the Korean ones. Pre-amp options on these Optis are very nice.
> 
> Early Hifonics boards look very primative and sloppy (from what you can see on ampguts). Anything beyond VII have a certain look to them and I'd consider them all rock solid....barring the Lanzar Opti1000.1D which apparently have some issues with inadequate output transistors.
> 
> I saw an M&M amp on eBay a while back that the guy said was Zed made. I'd like to verify that, but he didn't post internals, so who knows? Most of his boards in addition to having a certain look have "zed audio" on them, and many of the early ones had other little easter eggs like "this is a big mutha" and such.


THIS IS A BIG MUTHA!! I've read catch phrases like that, made me want to bid for sure..


----------



## The Dude

I emailed Mr. Mantz on the Lanzar mid 90's Opti black and gold line, he told me that Zed did not build them, just so you know.





lust4sound said:


> Yes Crunch, but which ones? I'm told there are a few. Folks keep the info coming!! Brands and models numbers!!
> 
> I already found a Lanzar Optidrive 6200, mint in box, sitting in a Pawnshop collecting dust. I think it may be brand new, never used.
> 
> Low ball offer about to be made.
> 
> Anyone know if the MTX 250x (black with gold logo) is Zed? Had one a long time ago, little amp was beastly, recently found a few in Pawnshops..


----------



## optizz

The Dude said:


> I emailed Mr. Mantz on the Lanzar mid 90's Opti black and gold line, he told me that Zed did not build them, just so you know.


Those black Lanzar opti and gold line in mid 90's was built and made here in San fernando valley, ca. Where Lanzar use to be before the buy-out, It was built by Gary Kovener of Kove audio, Just compare Kove's amp and Lanzar opti 2500 looks kind of the same!


----------



## Hispls

optizz said:


> Those black Lanzar opti and gold line in mid 90's was built and made here in San fernando valley, ca. Where Lanzar use to before the buy-out, It was built by Gary Kovener of Kove audio, Just compare Kove's amp and Lanzar opti 2500 looks kind of the same!












Thoe ones with the heatsinks like this are Zed made....there's a similar one but with a more squared off look that's the newer korean ones.


----------



## vwguy383

I wish Zed audio would just list with pictures on there website of all of the amps that they made over the years!! It really would help out omeone who is looking for a "real" Zed amp. It would hep out a lot of people who are looking on Ebay and such. Like I never knew that they even touched Boss amps. I always that they were crap! I quess not.

Thanks
Justind


----------



## Hispls

vwguy383 said:


> I wish Zed audio would just list with pictures on there website of all of the amps that they made over the years!! It really would help out omeone who is looking for a "real" Zed amp. It would hep out a lot of people who are looking on Ebay and such. Like I never knew that they even touched Boss amps. I always that they were crap! I quess not.
> 
> Thanks
> Justind


All in all, there's a lot lacking on his website. I belive that Stephen is a real amp genius, but I don't think marketing is his long suit.

In the history link there's somewhat of a rundown of the brands (though certainly not the models and years).

I never knew about the Boss amps either (until I bought one), I remember when they came out everyone just laughed them off since Boss rated 2X over actual ouput....really a shame as they're great amps and the clear top ones are pretty sexy... but that whole lying strategy of marketing totally kills a company's rep.


----------



## vwguy383

Hispls said:


> All in all, there's a lot lacking on his website. I belive that Stephen is a real amp genius, but I don't think marketing is his long suit.
> 
> In the history link there's somewhat of a rundown of the brands (though certainly not the models and years).
> 
> I never knew about the Boss amps either (until I bought one), I remember when they came out everyone just laughed them off since Boss rated 2X over actual ouput....really a shame as they're great amps and the clear top ones are pretty sexy... but that whole lying strategy of marketing totally kills a company's rep.


I do remember the history link also on the Zed website too. But, like you said not models and years. Which would be REALLY helpful. Maybe Stephen doesn't have the time, but I'm sure he could have someone do it. Maybe one of his former employees could do it? Hint Hint.... I think Pics would be really great also.

Thanks
Justind


----------



## RYNOMOTO

I have several Zed Amps now....

two of the USAcoustics USX2080's and one USX4065......


I hooked them up on a buddy's system with no tweaking whatsoever, just setting the gains and the crossovers real quickly....


he was immediately shocked..... the sound was warm and rich, and the bass seemed more pronounced and the highs were crisp and clear......


I had never really believed that an amp had much to do with output of sound, I always thought it was more to do with transport and the HU and source of sound (quality of CD recording).....

he was playing the radio on a local FM station and it sounded like a cd.....

the amp he was normally running was a fuzion or something like that....


----------



## cutra

lust4sound said:


> Yes Crunch, but which ones? I'm told there are a few. Folks keep the info coming!! Brands and models numbers!!
> 
> I already found a Lanzar Optidrive 6200, mint in box, sitting in a Pawnshop collecting dust. I think it may be brand new, never used.
> 
> Low ball offer about to be made.
> 
> Anyone know if the MTX 250x (black with gold logo) is Zed? Had one a long time ago, little amp was beastly, recently found a few in Pawnshops..


Like these crunch amps that I have...


----------



## benny

hey cutra, where in Ontario are you?


----------



## cutra

dejo said:


> some of the earthquake amps were a pretty good copy of the zeds of the day


Copies for sure but still nice amps. 
I have a couple maybe this year I will install them.
Cutra.


----------



## cutra

benny said:


> hey cutra, where in Ontario are you?



Yes I'm in Toronto.
Why?


----------



## mcsoul

Planet audio hvt-754 zed made 4x75w amp with a tube pre-amp stage.
I'd love one!


----------



## cutra

Here are my ESX amps by Zed Audio. 
My Favourite.


----------



## benny

Just wondering how close I was to that sweet-ass old gear! 

Its nice to know your neighbors, too.


----------



## cutra

Here are some of my HiFonics VII amps made by Zed Audio..
I love these amps.


----------



## cutra

benny said:


> Just wondering how close I was to that sweet-ass old gear!
> 
> Its nice to know your neighbors, too.



Hehe, no problem.
anytime you want to pass by and chat let me know.
Old car audio is my life.

Cutra


----------



## benny

Nice. Dont be surprised when I send you a PM saying Im coming to TO then!


----------



## lust4sound

OK, I want to kill all of you!!

BTW, the Lanzar Optidrive that I was referring to is the 6200. Looks just like the 50C (which was a comp cheater beast, rated @ 50 x 2 but bridged @ 1/4 ohm put out some ridiculous number, awesome for subs. 50 x 2 measuring in at 16" x 8" and weight of a Sherman tank? Yeah, who were they kidding?) 

Anyway, it is a huge by large 6 channel that is something along the lines of 35 x 6 @ 4 ohms @ 12 volts. Disgustingly underrated as it does 200 rms x 3 when bridged. The amp is huge, measures approx 20" in length and about 8" wide. Anyone know that one? Is it Zed made? I know it's made in the US, was produced in 94/96.

And yeah ,those Crunch amps pictured, the Hifonics pictured? I would kill for those!! Hate you.. Those Earthquake PA-2300's, just sold one, totally regret it..


----------



## drufuss

i have two of the planet audio hvt7100 tube amps BNIB. Ive been having them for quite a few years now. i really dont know much about em, or how much they're worth. ive heard before that they were made by zed, but i dont know for sure if its true.


----------



## Hispls

lust4sound said:


> OK, I want to kill all of you!!
> 
> BTW, the Lanzar Optidrive that I was referring to is the 6200. Looks just like the 50C (which was a comp cheater beast, rated @ 50 x 2 but bridged @ 1/4 ohm put out some ridiculous number, awesome for subs. 50 x 2 measuring in at 16" x 8" and weight of a Sherman tank? Yeah, who were they kidding?)
> 
> Anyway, it is a huge by large 6 channel that is something along the lines of 35 x 6 @ 4 ohms @ 12 volts. Disgustingly underrated as it does 200 rms x 3 when bridged. The amp is huge, measures approx 20" in length and about 8" wide. Anyone know that one? Is it Zed made? I know it's made in the US, was produced in 94/96.
> 
> And yeah ,those Crunch amps pictured, the Hifonics pictured? I would kill for those!! Hate you.. Those Earthquake PA-2300's, just sold one, totally regret it..


Those are made in USA, but NOT Zed made....


----------



## lust4sound

Shinju said:


> Autotek (Bass Thrust Series) 7050, 7100, 7150, 7300, 7600
> Autotek (Mean Machine) 33, 44, 99, 222, 333, 220MXI, 330MXI
> 
> Rodek 2150i, 2300i, RA2150E, RA2300


I just picked up an Autotek.. It is a small white 2 channel. The model number is 44, however it says both "Mean Machine" as well as "Bass thrust" series on it it..

Any word on the specs?? I'd like to know what it puts out.. Has a switch on the bottom labeled 1 ohm or 2 ohm.. 

Anyone with info??


----------



## lust4sound

drufuss said:


> i have two of the planet audio hvt7100 tube amps BNIB. Ive been having them for quite a few years now. i really dont know much about em, or how much they're worth. ive heard before that they were made by zed, but i dont know for sure if its true.


 Ive been having them for quite a few years now. LMAO right there!!


----------



## jsun_g

All this Zed talk made me dig up some pics of Hifonics VIII amps I had. At one time I had a total of 9. All are gone EXCEPT for the Aphrodite. I'll eventually sell her, but not in this crappy economy, I won't get much $$$.


----------



## lust4sound

jsun_g said:


> All this Zed talk made me dig up some pics of Hifonics VIII amps I had. At one time I had a total of 9. All are gone EXCEPT for the Aphrodite. I'll eventually sell her, but not in this crappy economy, I won't get much $$$.


What a beautiful site!!

Anyone know the specs on the Autotek Mean Machine Model 44 (says Bass thrust series on it as well as Mean Machine. Amp is a friggin little beast, was kicking the **** out of 4- JBL Power GT 10's (single 4 ohm, 94DB sensitivity) Still this little 6" x 8" amp is no joke.. Get this. I have a 20 x 20 Sony amp that will fit in your pocket, literally. Very clean, decent power, legit 20 x 20 rms great for tweets..

Please, need specs on the MM 44!!


----------



## jsun_g

Can't find any specs on the Autotek 44, but back in the day I almost bought a 333, which I was told was similar in output power to a Hifonics Zeus VIII.
IIRC those Autotek amps' power were underrated. I ended up buying a Kicker 500ss, which died but luckily did so under warranty.

Info on the Autotek 99 from ampguts, maybe the 44 is similarly underrated:

Autotek 99


----------



## lust4sound

jsun_g said:


> Can't find any specs on the Autotek 44, but back in the day I almost bought a 333, which I was told was similar in output power to a Hifonics Zeus VIII.
> IIRC those Autotek amps' power were underrated. I ended up buying a Kicker 500ss, which died but luckily did so under warranty.
> 
> Info on the Autotek 99 from ampguts, maybe the 44 is similarly underrated:
> 
> Autotek 99


Thanks for the 411.. The 99 looks to be quite a bit more substantial then the 44.. The 44 only has 4 switching devices that I am aware of ( the chips that connect to the heatsink)

Ant, the new server is wicked fast!!


----------



## ctrhenry

zed was responsible for almost all of the pre 95 crunch amps. I think they changed actaul builders in 93 but it was the same design. installed crucnh 600s for way too long.



That aphrodite might bring more money than you think. they are rare


I know where there are about a 3 dozen NIB series 8 hifonics amps, a veritable motherlode. i have a separate bank account waiting for the phone call.


----------



## lust4sound

ctrhenry said:


> zed was responsible for almost all of the pre 95 crunch amps. I think they changed actaul builders in 93 but it was the same design. installed crucnh 600s for way too long.
> 
> 
> 
> That aphrodite might bring more money than you think. they are rare
> 
> 
> I know where there are about a 3 dozen NIB series 8 hifonics amps, a veritable motherlode. i have a separate bank account waiting for the phone call.


Dude, please clue me in will you? Hook me up! Series 8 all different models? Wouldn't mind doing a whole system, 4 way active, Big Bass, Big Power!

Seriously, are you looking to snatch all? Or will you share the wealth? I would need 2 big girls for sub duty, 3 mid size for front stage (yes I will use them, yes I will install them!!


----------



## jsun_g

x2, please clue me in if you can...


----------



## OldSkool_08

iirc weren't the M&M amps made by Zed Audio as well?


----------



## GlasSman

vwguy383 said:


> I wish Zed audio would just list with pictures on there website of all of the amps that they made over the years!!


I think that would be a job for an enthusiast. 

Steve made his money on those amps and it would serve no purpose for him to document work he did in the past for other companies.


----------



## Oliver

From here... ZED AUDIO 


quote:

We began building for Autotek in 1985, then Rodek, then Lanzar in 1988. Also built some high end amplifiers for Alphasonik in the mid eighties. Built for Planet Audio/Boss from 1997 to 2000. ESX was conceived in 1996 and we built only one run for them and then they went belly up. The amps I designed for ESX were way too advanced for the car stereo market. Crunch was built in the early nineties. These were really bulletproof amps.

Built Cadence amps for about a year in the mid nineties but that did not work out at all. We built the first Nakamichi car amps in 1998 and we still build their present production. We do not build for those above-mentioned companies anymore as they have either gone bankrupt or have their stuff made in the Far East .

During the nineties we built high end home amplifiers for Harman Kardon. These were 4 channel THX certified units.

Polk was one of our customers and we built home theatre 7 channel amps for them.

quote:


A page from Elite Car Audio ....

brings back memories to see it !

http://www.zedaudiocorp.com/Testimonials/ECA-posts-1.htm


----------



## lust4sound

a$$hole said:


> From here... ZED AUDIO
> 
> 
> quote:
> 
> We began building for Autotek in 1985, then Rodek, then Lanzar in 1988. Also built some high end amplifiers for Alphasonik in the mid eighties. Built for Planet Audio/Boss from 1997 to 2000. ESX was conceived in 1996 and we built only one run for them and then they went belly up. The amps I designed for ESX were way too advanced for the car stereo market. Crunch was built in the early nineties. These were really bulletproof amps.
> 
> Built Cadence amps for about a year in the mid nineties but that did not work out at all. We built the first Nakamichi car amps in 1998 and we still build their present production. We do not build for those above-mentioned companies anymore as they have either gone bankrupt or have their stuff made in the Far East .
> 
> During the nineties we built high end home amplifiers for Harman Kardon. These were 4 channel THX certified units.
> 
> Polk was one of our customers and we built home theatre 7 channel amps for them.
> 
> quote:
> 
> 
> A page from Elite Car Audio ....
> 
> brings back memories to see it !
> 
> ZED AUDIO CORPORATION


I read that whole thing too. Very interesting story..

Anyone know if those really ugly Boss Rev amps with the big ugly red heatsinks on the sides and clear plexi faces are the Zed audio pieces? 

Also, the Old Coustic Power logic? The one that looks a dull silver, I think the writing is white.. If so, I have access to a large Coustic P Logic as well as 2 small ones, same era same design.. Can get them cheap.. If that big ugly Boss Rev is a Zed audio, I can get that one for $40.00.

I have an Autotek 44 BTS if anyone is interested.. Can also get a few other BTS, waiting on my buddy to get back to me with models and prices.


----------



## Catman

OK ...at the risk of being called a heretic ...why does everyone 'pee their pants' over Zed? My only experience is with the Zed Nakamichi amps. IMO they SUCKED when compared to the 'real' Nakamichi PA300/PA400's. ZED Naks were a MAJOR step DOWN from the originals. Just wondering why everyone is so crazy over this crap?

 >^..^<


----------



## Oliver

It's the way he talks...

Everyone loves an accent


----------



## Catman

a$$hole said:


> It's the way he talks...
> 
> Everyone loves an accent


That may be it ...but I prefer a great amp over a sexy accent.

>^..^<


----------



## nikolaister

Thank you kindly for this ample list of ampz!... i need help solving a problem with my rev chaos 655.


----------



## Hispls

Post the problem.

The Zed Boss amps are OBVIOUS zed designed boards and are blue. I don't think there were red ones, but IDK for sure?


----------



## razholio

lust4sound said:


> Anyone know if those really ugly Boss Rev amps with the big ugly red heatsinks on the sides and clear plexi faces are the Zed audio pieces?


the zed-made boss amps all had 'made in USA by zed audio' stamped on the PCB viewable through the plexi top cover.


----------



## Oliver

nikolaister said:


> Thank you kindly for this ample list of ampz!... i need help solving a problem with my rev chaos 655.


If it is in protect, it needs to be serviced


----------



## TwinBassDaddy

Man, I wish I knew who Zed was back in the day...like I'm sure
most of us do !!


----------



## lust4sound

lust4sound said:


> I read that whole thing too. Very interesting story..
> 
> Anyone know if those really ugly Boss Rev amps with the big ugly red heatsinks on the sides and clear plexi faces are the Zed audio pieces?
> 
> Also, the Old Coustic Power logic? The one that looks a dull silver, I think the writing is white.. If so, I have access to a large Coustic P Logic as well as 2 small ones, same era same design.. Can get them cheap.. If that big ugly Boss Rev is a Zed audio, I can get that one for $40.00.
> 
> I have an Autotek 44 BTS if anyone is interested.. Can also get a few other BTS, waiting on my buddy to get back to me with models and prices.


Ditto on this.. If any of those ugly flea market looking Boss amps are in fact Zed Audio (goofy looking heatsinks with plexi on the top middle) I have access to an abundance of them.. Please let us know..


----------



## razholio

lust4sound said:


> Ditto on this.. If any of those ugly flea market looking Boss amps are in fact Zed Audio (goofy looking heatsinks with plexi on the top middle) I have access to an abundance of them.. Please let us know..


I have three of those, both grey and white heatsinks. On all three, the board is stamped 'Made in USA by Zed Audio'. According to Steve, these have the exact same guts (minus the pre-amp) as the USAcoustics of the same era.


----------



## crtani

Esx quantum series are one of the best amplifiers which had made ZED audio.


----------



## cutra

crtani said:


> Esx quantum series are one of the best amplifiers which had made ZED audio.


I agree, it would explain my little collection.


----------



## crtani

Impressive colecction  .


----------



## customtronic

I too have always been a fan of the old Hifonics Series VIII. I was the manager of a shop in South Seattle and sold it there. In the three years I sold Hifonics at that store I didn't have a single amp come back faulty. Not a single one. And we sold tons of them. That still blows me away.


----------



## Rodek

I wanted to add some model numbers and a little info on some Zed built amps already listed:

Original Crunch:

These amp's molex plugs could be switched out between series IV-VII HiFonics amps and some Autotek amps, albeit the wire colors were differet, (Top row of wires are positive speaker, bottom row are negative and the remote turn on) These Crunch amps had plug in modules available to them (10, 20,30 and 40...combination of EQs and crossovers)

Crunch CR50 (25 x2)
Crunch CR50SHC (25 x2 High Current 1 Ohm Mono stable)
Crunch CR100 (50 x 2)
Crunch CR250 (125 x2)
Crunch CR400 (200 x 2)
Crunch CR425 (25 x 4)
Crunch CR450 (50 x 4)
Crunch CR600 (300 x 2)

Rodek:

The "e" series came before the "i" series listed here...they had a more "block" looking heatsink versus the "i" series shiny grey "more rounded" look. The 235i and up had Linear Tilt Control built in. Turned counter clockwise, this gave a 3 db dip at 90hz, turned clockwise, this gave a bass boost of 12db at 37Hz)

Rodek224Ci (24 x2 High Current 2 Ohm mono stable) 
Rodek 225i (25 x 2)
Rodek 235i (35 x 2)
Rodek 425i (25 x 4)
Rodek 250i (50 x 2)
Rodek 275i (75 x 2)
Rodek 2150i (150 x 2)
Rodek 2300i (300 x 2)
Rodek 4501i (50 x 4 plus 150 x 1 5 Channel)
Rodek 650 (50 x 6)
Rodek 1125 (125 x 1 Mono amp)

HiFonics American Warrior Series:

First American Warrior Series (Very compact and potent!, adjustable Q control and crossovers variable from 10-5300Hz)

HiFonics Eagle (45 x 4)
HiFonics Falcon (90 x 2)
HiFonics Hawk (45 x 2)

2nd American Warrior Series: (1 Ohm stereo stable, variable crossovers and 12 db bass boost)

HiFonics Atlantis (175 x 2)
HiFonics Centurion (100 x 2)
HiFonics Taurus (50 x 4)
HiFonics Mercury (50 x 2)

We could go on and on here from a Series II HF Mercury with dip switches (a possible prototype) to the HiFonics Aurora processor. Zed gets my Audio blood Pumping!


----------



## vwguy383

GlasSman said:


> I think that would be a job for an enthusiast.
> 
> Steve made his money on those amps and it would serve no purpose for him to document work he did in the past for other companies.


Yes he did make his money on those amps. But I think he would have a want to do it to keep his name out there. I can't tell you how many poeple I talk to that don't know who Zed Audio is. Then I say something about some old school Hifonics amps and the people are like " yeah those where some sweet amps, I remember those they where the best!" and I reply "Well Zed made those amps!"

Thanks
Justind


----------



## Bmxnick101

Just purchased my first Zeds (2-usa2075's) I'm in love 

I have to restate this, didn't realize my HT recever was Zed, explains why I was never happy with the newer one


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*I love my 2075.*


----------



## TwinBassDaddy

I have one of those ugly Boss Audio amps, they're the "CLR" series. White heatsink & body, clear plexi cover over I'd say 75+% of the front, all the lettering is done in gold. I knew it was a Zed, but didn't know it was nearly the same as the US Acoustics of that era. Cool to know. 

IIRC, I read somewhere that the specs Boss gave were OVERrated by around 10%....seems they already were stepping in the wrong direction, even with a good design. 

What difference is there in the pre-amp?


----------



## ca90ss

Boss had at least 3 different series of amps made by Zed, the CLR, the Havoc and another I can't remember. Actual power is about half of what they're rated at by Boss. Have to be careful though because there were non zed versions of the CLR and Havoc amps as well but you can tell the Zed ones by the blue circuit board while the non zed ones have a green circuit board.


----------



## Guy

ca90ss said:


> Boss had at least 3 different series of amps made by Zed, the CLR, the Havoc and another I can't remember.


CLR, Havoc and Chaos. 
I'm not sure if the Rev was part of one of those series or it's own.


----------



## ca90ss

Guy said:


> CLR, Havoc and Chaos.
> I'm not sure if the Rev was part of one of those series or it's own.


They have several different series that use Rev-xxx for the model number including the Havoc but the Havoc were the only ones Zed made as far as I know. Don't think the Chaos series were the ones I was thinking about though, the ones I remember were all black with red circuit boards and writing across one side of the top of the heatsink. I think they were called the US or USA series but it's been so long since I've seen one I can't remember for sure.


----------



## Oliver

a$$hole said:


> ZED AUDIO CORPORATION
> 
> 
> *COMPANY MODEL PWR/CH 4ohm PWR/CH 2ohm QTY *
> 
> *LANZAR *SL50.4 50w x 4 90w x 4
> *MTX *2300 150w x 2 250w x 2 THIS MTX IS A REALLY UNDER RATED AMP. ON CHECKING IT'S POWER RATING HERE IS WHAT I MEASURED AT 13.2v BATTERY: 275w x 2 AT 4 OHM AND 510w x 2 AT 2 OHM! '¦'¦.A BEAST.
> 
> THESE BOSS AMPLIFIER WERE MADE IN THE USA AND ALL BRAND NEW VERY SIMILAR DESIGN TO THE USACOUSTICS AND PLANET AUDIO AMPLIFIERS
> BOSS C455 85w x 2 85w x 2
> BOSS C555 110w x 2 110w x 2
> BOSS C705 150w x 2 170w x 2
> BOSS C655 85w x 4 85w x 4 6
> BOSS C805 150w x 4 210w x 4
> 
> BOSS C1055 175w x 4 175w x 4
> BOSS C1055 175w x 4 175w x 4
> BOSS C1055 175w x 4 175w x 4
> BOSS C755 210w x 4 210w x 4
> BOSS H265 60w x 2 60w x 2
> BOSS H565 110w x 2 110w x 2
> BOSS H765 150w x 2 150w x 2
> BOSS H765 150w x 2 150w x 2
> BOSS H865 210w x 2 210w x 2
> 
> BOSS H665 85w x 4 95w x 4
> BOSS H665 85w x 4 95w x 4
> BOSS H965 150w x 4 250w x 4
> BOSS REV1200 180w x 4 255w x 4
> BOSS CLR40 100w x 2 100w x 2
> BOSS CLR50 125w x 2 125w x 2
> 
> BOSS CLR50 125w x 2 125w x 2
> 
> BOSS CLR70 150w x 2 150w x 2
> 
> BOSS CLR60 75w x 4 75w x 4
> 
> BOSS CLR90 75w x 4 100w x 4
> 5ch AMP +150w x 1 +250w x 1
> 
> ON ALL THE BOSS AMPS *(CHAOS, HAVOC AND CLR SERIES)* THE RATINGS SHOWN ABOVE IS WHAT IS PRINTED IN THE MANUALS. *SINCE I DESIGNED THESE AMPS I KNOW THAT THE ACTUAL CONTINUOUS POWER RATINGS ARE APPROXIMATELY 50% OF THE ABOVE FIGURES. *
> 
> PLANET
> AUDIO P1502 150w x 2 250w x 2
> 
> THESE PLANET AUDIO AMPS ARE ALL NEW AND THE RATINGS ARE ALL REAL CONTINUOUS POWER. THEY ARE VERY HIGH QUALITY AMPLIFIERS
> PLANET AUDIO P275 75w x 2 150w x 2
> PLANET AUDIO P2100 100w x 2 175w x 2
> 
> PLANET AUDIO P2150 150w x 2 250w x 2
> 
> PLANET AUDIO P450 50w x 4 75w x 4
> *LOOKING FOR A REAL HIGH CURRENT AMPLIFIER, THEN LOOK AT THESE AMPS WE MADE FOR CRUNCH AUDIO.* THESE AMPS DELIVER 200 watts/ch INTO A 0.5 OHM LOAD (BRIDGABLE INTO A 1 OHM LOAD) AT 12v BATTERY. THESE AMPS DO NOT HAVE ANY CROSSOVERS BUT ARE BUILT LIKE BRICKS. THEY HAVE MASSIVE BLACK ANODIZED HEATSINKS.
> 
> CRUNCH CR50HC 25w x 2 50w x 2
> 
> 
> USACOUSTICS
> *THSE AMPS HAVE BEEN REFURBISHED BY ZED AUDIO. WE ARE THE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS OF THESE AMPLIFIERS.*
> THE 'USA'� SERIES ARE THE OLDER SERIES AND HAVE LOW PROFILE HEATSINKS, IDEAL FOR FITTING UNDER SEATS. THEY COME IN GREY OR CHROME AS SHOWN
> THE 'USX'� SERIES HAS A MUCH LARGER BLUE PAINTED HEATSINBK AND THERE ARE 2 TYPES OF AMPS. THE USX2050,2080,2100,2150,4065,4085 ARE ALL MOSFET AMPLIFIERS.
> THE USX600F,800F AND 1000F ARE NO COMPROMISE HIGH END AMPS VERY SIMILAR TO THOSE WE BUILT FOR HIFONICS, RODEK, AUTOTEK ETC. THEY ALL HAVE FULLY REGULATED POWER SUPPLIES AND USE EXOTIC CIRCUITRY FOR THE AUDIO AMPLIFIERS INCLUDING THE USE OF THE SUPER HIGH POWER TOSHIBA OUTPUT TRANSISTORS.
> PLEASE NOTE THAT NEARLY ALL ARE IN THEIR ORIGINAL BOXES, BUT THE BOXES ARE NOT IN PRISTINE CONDITION. SOME DO NOT HAVE THE ORIGINAL MANUALS AND SO WE SUPPLY COPIES.
> 
> COMPANY MODEL PWR/CH 4ohm PWR/CH 2ohm
> 
> USA 2075 75w x 2 100w x 2
> 
> USA 2100 100w x 2 150w x 2
> USA 2150 150w x 2 250w x 2
> USA 2200 200w x 2 300w x 2
> USA 2200 200w x 2 300w x 2
> 
> USA 2300 300w x 2 450w x 2
> 
> USA 4050 50w x 4 75w x 4
> 
> USA 4060 60w x 4 80w x 4
> USA 6300 50w x 4 75w x 4
> G 5ch AMP +150w x 1 +250w x 1
> 
> USX 2050 50w x 2 75w x 2
> 
> USX 2080 80w x 2 120w x 2
> USX 2100 100w x 2 150w x 2
> 
> USX 2150 150w x 2 250w x 2
> 
> USX 4065 65w x 4 90w x 4
> 
> USX 600F 200w x 2 300w x 2
> USX 800F 300w x 2 400w x 2
> USX 1000F 400w x 2 500w x 2
> USX 1000F 400w x 2 500w x 2
> USX SX466 4 in 5 out ELECTR CROSSOVER
> 
> USX SX466 4 in 5 out ELECTR CROSSOVER
> 
> ** PLANET AUDIO* 2 CHANNEL AMPS HAVE LOW AND HIGH PASS CROSSOVERS
> * PLANET AUDIO 4 CHANNEL AMPLIFIERS HAVE LOW PASS AND FIXED 160Hz HIGH PASS CROSSOVERS.
> * BOSS 'CLR'� 2 CHANNEL AMP HAVE LOW PASS X/OVER AND BASS + TREBLE CONTROLS
> * BOSS 'CLR'� 4 CHANNEL AMPS HAVE THE SAME AS 2 CH BUT ON EACH PAIR OF CHANNELS
> * BOSS 2 CH 'CHAOS'� AMPS HAVE LOW PASS X/OVER AND BASS BOOST AT 40Hz
> * BOSS 4 CH 'CHAOS'� AMPS HAVE LOW PASS X/OVER
> * BOSS 2 CH 'HAVOC'� AMPS HIGH AND LOW PASS X/OVERS, BASS + TREBLE
> * BOSS 4 CH 'HAVOC'� AMPS HIGH AND LOW PASS X/OVERS, BASS
> * USX 2 CH AMPS 2050,2080,2100 HAVE HIGH AND LOW PASS X/OVERS
> * USX 2100, 2150, 600F, 800F, 1000F HAVE BASS BOOST
> * USX2150, 600F, 800F,1000F HAVE LOW PASS CROSSOVER ONLY
> Â· USX 4 CH AMPS HAVE LOW PASS ON EACH PAIR OF CH's AND A MONO LOW PASS SIGNAL SECTION WITH LINE OUT.
> Â· USA 2050-2150 HAVE LOW PASS CROSSOVER
> Â· USA 2200/2300 HAVE LOW PASS X/OVER AND BASS BOOST
> Â· USA 4050/4060 HAVE HIGH PASS CROSSOVERS x 2
> Â· USA 4080 HAS 2 x HIGH PASS AND 1 x LOW PASS CROSSOVERS


Maybe these are some of em


----------



## Hispls

The Zed made amps are pretty obvious as his boards all have a particular look and say made in the USA on them. 

Pre amp I think is just different crossover options and such. The power supply etc. is apparently the same as the USX's. Boss amps are over rated by double but still perform nice and IMO look pretty nice.


----------



## TwinBassDaddy

I guess my remembory isn't as good as before. I too like my CLR-50, good looks, adequate power. The best thing is the plexi cover, too show off that nice blue board.


----------



## RangOH

Wow am kind of kicking my self for giving my shorted-out USX-2100 to my little sis to use for a school project...probably thrown out now. almost ten years later i find out that I had actually bought a rather nice piece of equipment (better then the crap I have now). I can could have actually fixed it too now that ive had some electronics courses. Damn it.. 

all this talk I had to score a used usx-2100 to ditch my alpine mrp-f250 to the wife's new car.
Mostly for nostalgia reasons. love the looks of them.. 

Funny thing is my older sister had one of the bigger boss audio stereo amps.. i remember she spent like $500 on it and I thought is was a pos. because of the brand name. how ignorant I was... now ill have to ask her what she did with it.


----------



## pahhhoul

Rodek said:


> ....
> HiFonics American Warrior Series:
> 
> First American Warrior Series (Very compact and potent!, adjustable Q control and crossovers variable from 10-5300Hz)
> 
> HiFonics Eagle (45 x 4)
> HiFonics Falcon (90 x 2)
> HiFonics Hawk (45 x 2)
> ...


Is someone able to confirm about the Hawk being made by ZED?
I just purchased one and did not find any stamping marks stating it was.


----------



## mcbuggin

I got a lanzar 100s amp built in 91 with a blue board that resembles a zed design but not sure if it is it does say made in the usa and the guy that signed the board has the same name as the guy that built my odin VII. Any infor on this lanzar amp would be nice can't find anything anywhere.


----------



## jbreddawg

pahhhoul said:


> Is someone able to confirm about the Hawk being made by ZED?
> I just purchased one and did not find any stamping marks stating it was.


Hawks are definitely Zed and actually quite nice pieces !! I have the Eagle and the Falcon . 
That rounds out the Warrior series as there were only those three.

Their later zed pieces and were pretty serious amps for their small size.


----------



## crtani

Does anyone know if hifonics saturn x and esx q60.4 are a same model, because the inside of them is very similar,and was made in same period?


----------



## cutra

crtani said:


> Does anyone know if hifonics saturn x and esx q60.4 are a same model, because the inside of them is very similar,and was made in same period?


I really don't think so.....
I have had many genx and I still have dozens of ESX amps and I'm 99% sure they are not the same build wise....


----------



## crtani

cutra said:


> I really don't think so.....
> I have had many genx and I still have dozens of ESX amps and I'm 99% sure they are not the same build wise....


Ok,thanks. I have opportunity to buy one of that hifonics. Whether would be a good purchase? Is that the sound from it something like a warm,or more clinical and detailed etc? I have phase linear audiophile 6,whose tweeter is a bit harsh.


----------



## rock4016

The 2nd American Warrior Series are not Zed made. I picked up a Centurion and took a pic of the board and emailed Stephen, he said it's Chinese made.




Rodek said:


> I wanted to add some model numbers and a little info on some Zed built amps already listed:
> 
> Original Crunch:
> 
> These amp's molex plugs could be switched out between series IV-VII HiFonics amps and some Autotek amps, albeit the wire colors were differet, (Top row of wires are positive speaker, bottom row are negative and the remote turn on) These Crunch amps had plug in modules available to them (10, 20,30 and 40...combination of EQs and crossovers)
> 
> Crunch CR50 (25 x2)
> Crunch CR50SHC (25 x2 High Current 1 Ohm Mono stable)
> Crunch CR100 (50 x 2)
> Crunch CR250 (125 x2)
> Crunch CR400 (200 x 2)
> Crunch CR425 (25 x 4)
> Crunch CR450 (50 x 4)
> Crunch CR600 (300 x 2)
> 
> Rodek:
> 
> The "e" series came before the "i" series listed here...they had a more "block" looking heatsink versus the "i" series shiny grey "more rounded" look. The 235i and up had Linear Tilt Control built in. Turned counter clockwise, this gave a 3 db dip at 90hz, turned clockwise, this gave a bass boost of 12db at 37Hz)
> 
> Rodek224Ci (24 x2 High Current 2 Ohm mono stable)
> Rodek 225i (25 x 2)
> Rodek 235i (35 x 2)
> Rodek 425i (25 x 4)
> Rodek 250i (50 x 2)
> Rodek 275i (75 x 2)
> Rodek 2150i (150 x 2)
> Rodek 2300i (300 x 2)
> Rodek 4501i (50 x 4 plus 150 x 1 5 Channel)
> Rodek 650 (50 x 6)
> Rodek 1125 (125 x 1 Mono amp)
> 
> HiFonics American Warrior Series:
> 
> First American Warrior Series (Very compact and potent!, adjustable Q control and crossovers variable from 10-5300Hz)
> 
> HiFonics Eagle (45 x 4)
> HiFonics Falcon (90 x 2)
> HiFonics Hawk (45 x 2)
> 
> 2nd American Warrior Series: (1 Ohm stereo stable, variable crossovers and 12 db bass boost)
> 
> HiFonics Atlantis (175 x 2)
> HiFonics Centurion (100 x 2)
> HiFonics Taurus (50 x 4)
> HiFonics Mercury (50 x 2)
> 
> We could go on and on here from a Series II HF Mercury with dip switches (a possible prototype) to the HiFonics Aurora processor. Zed gets my Audio blood Pumping!


----------



## jpeezy

os soundstream too i think?


----------



## rock4016

As I understand it Nelson Pass worked on the prototype for the Soundstream Class A 50 and 40, but he also didn't get paid for his work.


----------



## sangellga

Hispls said:


> They'll be insanely good if they're half what he had discussed with me last year.
> 
> Of course he said a lot was on the chopping block since he needed to compromise between a lot of factors before deciding on what could realistically be done in production.
> 
> What he did say was very flexible (multi-channel options to true mono....like the esx's or hifonics gen X) Also flexible pre-amp options (burr brown, or possibly choice of tubes from cheap, to high end Russian). And he wanted them to do full power from 8 ohm to 1 ohm. His exact words were "...and if you wanted to be an ******* and run them at 1 ohm, they could do that too." If you ever talk to Stephen, don't mention 1 ohm
> 
> 
> Near as I know, the Lanzars that he did were all the Opti with model numbers XXX.X like 100.2, 200.2, 500.2, 1000.1D (I think there's a 4 channel that's his too) They all have the sort of rounded heatsink as opposed to the squared off Korean made one, and they say "designed and manufactured in USA" as opposed to "designed in USA" on the Korean ones. Pre-amp options on these Optis are very nice.
> 
> Early Hifonics boards look very primative and sloppy (from what you can see on ampguts). Anything beyond VII have a certain look to them and I'd consider them all rock solid....barring the Lanzar Opti1000.1D which apparently have some issues with inadequate output transistors.
> 
> I saw an M&M amp on eBay a while back that the guy said was Zed made. I'd like to verify that, but he didn't post internals, so who knows? Most of his boards in addition to having a certain look have "zed audio" on them, and many of the early ones had other little easter eggs like "this is a big mutha" and such.



M&M Electronics amps were indeed designed by Mantz/Zed. I can post pics of the guts if anyone likes.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

well shat,now i am gonna have to see if stockton has some pawn shops this weekend as i get paid and you guys got me all excited now:beerchug:


----------



## jode1967

I remember the old days of the mid-late 80's and people would rag the hifonics amps saying they sounded bad compared to RF. I always preffered them over the rf stuff and most of the other top brands of the times.
to me zed-ppi>than rf-orion-linear etc.
but all were pretty nice, just cost a ton


----------



## HiDive

Is the crunch ca2100 a Zed?


----------



## oabeieo

Wasn't cdt a zed amp as well


Actually is was






posted image


----------



## HFZED

60ndown said:


> zeds dead.


Enough soap around to wash some' ya parts !?!!

2017 and building a great ZEDFONICS

It all started in 1983 with some cheap Osio amps [ZED?] Kenwood high-power deck that i still own and love. 
The drivers i think where Pioneer. When i was young it was great fun.
The system had a warm pleasant sound and enough power without distortion. 
While friends where laughing about the Osio brand the cops came by, and there was my compliment lol.

Restarted after years and had different amps like Kenwood and other brands but didn't like them at all, I like SQ.
I thought i give new love to an Alpine because of the usb and 4volts, plus worn wires on the Kenwood. 
Got me a some Hifonics VIII series with the sad connectors, bummer the amps where dead. 
Will repair them in time, Zed comes in here but can't be sold 
In the mean time, found a Warrior Falcon. This is a funny little bastard with great power for mids, 
but not that great on Infinity tweeters which i blew in a short time gne gne.
Noticed later it was a Zed Made. [From this series also was a D-Class Mono Merlin. Never saw or heard one, rare or not?] 

Found some affordable Taurus X, Atlantis X and Centurion X American Warriors, nice set last USA Made and good for power.
Borrowed an Industria Gemini X, the middle series and sounding a little more SQ.
But all of these have ugly connectors and are the cheapest X series that are not Zed Made that you can see on the board.

Then with some luck i got this X series Zeus and the love was back again! I think i'm X-guy lol.
Found a Saturn X for my Scans and hope one day i will find the Samson X for my mids.
So now i'm trying to complete this High-end Zed build and every time i place a new pearl its getting better and better. 
Even the chicks seem to notice and did not complain anymore about my musical taste 
These amps are build like a Hummer and sound according to that.
The reason people talk less about them and rank ESX higher [i think] is because these amps:
A. Are less sold, unknown is unloved also by number of voters
B. Have fixed crossovers on board [some models]
C. Are kept by some annoying people who wont let them go and stash them under their beds, those hoarders yaghh
If you don't use them, sell them! To lovers who CAN give love to these great amps.

And sure i would like to try some other Zeds but hey, i'm happy! That's what counts. Have fun with your Zeds..

Thank You Mantzzz!


----------



## HFZED

BTW. the Industria is not called X.
On Ebay there is a complete set for sale right now!

My 2 cents


----------



## karmajack

Pardon me. I have this old amp that I use to use collecting dust and wonder if it's one of these Zed's maybe. 

It's an older Hifonics Centurion X. 100x2. Says 2/1 ch 1ohm stable Made In USA American Warrior. I use to run it on mono on a sub. Was nice and clean. I just eventually needed more power. Still works but is collecting dust. I've never cracked it open to look for anything on the board. Should I?
If it's worth holding on to, I might have room to squeeze it into my system if I ever decide to go active.


----------



## HFZED

Sorry to tell You this is not Zed Made, I own the...

American Warriors: 
Taurus X - 4x50watt-4ohm, 2volt max, 1ohm stable
Centurion X - 2x100watt-4ohm, 4volt max, 1ohm stable
Atlantis X - 2x175watt-4ohm, 4volt max, 1ohm stable

However one of the last USA made HiFonics and good for power as I see it.


----------



## stickpony

I have a ZED modified US Amps TU-4360 

does that count?


----------



## TomT

Pretty sure mine is genuine Zed.


----------

